# best per birds



## rosaley (Jun 16, 2011)

hi

I have a cage so far just wondering what birds to get.

Thinking either finches or canaries been looking. ordered a couple of
book on these birds. just wondering what ppl on here think about
which make the best pets.I'm edging towards canaries.I have a decent size cage but need to decide before i buy anything else so i get the right stuff.


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Depends what you fancy....Zebra finches are cute if you don't mind the constant chatter.Whatever you get don't crowd the cage.


----------



## suewhite (Oct 31, 2009)

rosaley said:


> hi
> 
> I have a cage so far just wondering what birds to get.
> 
> ...


Trouble is with canaries is if you get a hen and cock you may have problems in the breeding season as mine get very aggressive with the hens so much so that I have had to seperate them,you could have 2 hens but they dont sing never put 2 cocks together they will fight,wish you lived near me I've got so many canaries you could have a couple


----------



## rosaley (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks for replys. its a shame i dont live near you.

just waiting f0r the books to come now. think id like a couple of birds as one will look so tiny in there and i feel one on its own isnt right.

from

rosaley


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

If you get finches you need at least two...they don't live happily alone.Don't forget though...they may get very used to you but don't expect to get them finger tame.


----------



## Bullymastiff (May 6, 2010)

I had bengalese finches, they were lovely. I had zebra finch when i was young too, they did chatter alot but its quiet compared to most birds!! And they bred like mad. 
Never had canaries yet so cant comment on them. 


What size is your cage?


----------



## rosaley (Jun 16, 2011)

hi 
thanks for replys. my cage is 23 by 15 and about 20 tall' yep i will get 2 finches if i get them.


thanks
rosaley


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

No more than two in that size cage Rosaley.


----------



## rbon450 (Jun 7, 2011)

You have a various collection. I really love birds.By the way what kind of bird do you have?


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

rbon450 said:


> You have a various collection. I really love birds.By the way what kind of bird do you have?


All sorts...


----------



## Guest (Jun 26, 2011)

the cage isn't that big, for just a couple of budgies you want to be aiming for 30x18x18"
remember finches, canaries don't have the stimulus of climbing like budgies ect do
so don't forget to give them lots of out of cage time to some real wing stretching


----------



## rosaley (Jun 16, 2011)

yes I know the cage could be bigger and as soon as i can i will get a bigger one as soon as i can. I am getting 2 canaries i am going to see a breeder on the weekend hopefully. also i put another post on here anyone got advice on free flying how to get the birds to go back into cage without having to get hold of them. had bugies in the past and always seemed to have to catch them to get them back in the cage so any tips would be good .

thanks 
christine


----------



## pet playpens (Jul 26, 2011)

I'd recommend one budgie, they are delightful as pets.


----------



## AlexArt (Apr 25, 2010)

I'd definitly get a much bigger cage - I'd only use something that small for sick birds, they really need to fly, an aviary is best to make them really happy - you can get small ones on ebay for very little, worth a look. 
Poohdog that is a fab collection you have there - that is how small birds should be kept!!!


----------



## anora (Aug 17, 2011)

You have a wonderful collection of these beautiful birds. I love birds like these.. The Finches are really very beautiful...


----------

